# Problème brouillage et stries sur écran de ibook g3



## ESTEBAN68 (19 Avril 2008)

Bonjours, y aurait-il quelqu'un qui pourrait me dire ce que je peux faire pour mon écran de ibook g3 14".
Il vient soudainement d'apparaître des effets de brouillage et des stries sur mon écran un quart d'heure après qu'il soit allumé. ça fait une semaine que cela dure, donc je ne peux plus l'utiliser. que dois-je faire. merci


----------



## C@cTuS (19 Avril 2008)

Les ibook G3 et G4 sont connus pour avoir des problemes video (  carte mère a remplacer ). ceci dit , une carte mère coutant 600&#8364; chez Apple , ca ne servirait pas a grand chose de la changer.
Pour savoir si ca vient de l ecran ou de la carte mère, il faudrait que tu puisses le brancher en externe sur un ecran et voir si ca ait pareil. Si c est pareil, la carte mère est morte .


----------



## ESTEBAN68 (19 Avril 2008)

Je vais essayer de le connecter sur mon g5. merci beaucoup...


----------

